# Need help finding new board!



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

I've been riding for about 5 years now and last season I really got into riding park. I'm riding a Nitro board right now, but I'm looking to get a new board this summer with all the sales going on. I'm about 5'10 135-140lbs size 10 boots. Im really looking into a board that is a great park board, but also can be taken around the mtn (if they exist). I would say I ride 70%mtn/30%park. I've looked into the 152 stairmaster, but i wasn't sure if that was straight park. Also 152 K2 Anagram but i haven't hear much about K2 so im kinda of iffy about that brand. Any input about Rome, Academy, or any other brands would be helpful. Any ideas or suggestions would be very very appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

the stairmaster is awesome but if you were going to go with CAPiTA i would suggest the photo fetish or the outdoor living. From K2 probably the Darkstar. Also check out the lib tech TRS and the Option Mirror. Your style of riding is considered all-mountain freestyle and there are tons of choices to consider. also i know a lot of people hate on the Burton Custom but i proformed one last year with ICS and couldnt be more pleased. another good one from burton is the Jussi pro model. good luck

WorD


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

As Word said, your description is more of an all-mountain rider than freestyle/park rider. If you already have a set-up you like, then this may be good time to get a *second* set-up...a pure freetstyle/park deck. Then you'd have all your bases covered.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

o and by the way K2 makes a killer line of freestyle boards. i own a www


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Ya K2 has been around for a really long time. They started by making skis then started making snowboards a few years back. They actually own Ride snowboards which is probably a company you have heard of second in snowboard world only to Burton. With your type of riding you should definitely check out Lib Tech and Gnu snowboards. This all mountain freestyle riding is their specialty. Look into the Magne traction technology as well. It gives you 7 contact points so that you have way better grip in icy conditions. This tech also helps you in the park because you can file your edges a little more no avoid catching an edge on rails and boxes yet you can still feel safe all over the mountain because of your excess of contact points. Check out the TRS, T Rice, Dark series from Lib and the Street Series, CHB, and the Riders choice from Gnu. I can even give you a link to a site that has killer deals on all boards and more. Good luck man!! SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

For sizes go with somethin around a 154 - 157ish.. they might look a little short for your height but boards are sized on weight and ur a little light for your size


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks sierra i've actually been looking at 152 nitro team art attack along with ride delta mvmnts bindings any suggestions on that?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Sierracrew said:


> For sizes go with somethin around a 154 - 157ish.. they might look a little short for your height but boards are sized on weight and ur a little light for your size


Just be sure to check the manufactures recommended weight range for a given board. They vary from company to company.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

K2 makes good stuff and I was considering the Believer and Darkstar until a great deal came along for the Rome Agent I bought. If you want a freestyle board from K2 I would go with the WWW if you want PURE freestyle and the Believer/Darkstar if you want all mountain.

Once again, sedition with the good advice, buy a setup for mountain and another for freestyle. I just replaced my very first, and 8 year old gear with a new all-mountain setup. Eventually down the road I'll buy a freestyle/park board to use when I'm not snowboarding with my wife  . Also like Sierracrew mentioned, weight and height should both be considered when sizing a board. Most manufacturers have sizing guides for the boards and if you're looking for a freestyle only board you'll want to be on the upper limit of the weight for the board so you can use your weight to manipulate the board easier.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Yea I would love to have two different set ups for both types of riding. That would solve everything haha, but the only other board that I have is a Nitro Revolt which is kinda hard to upgrade it to an all mtn board cause its basically a beginner/starter board. I basically have the most basic set up on that board and its kind of fallin appart too. Already had to do some p-tex repairs on several gashes and I don't even remember the last time I had my edges worked on. So due to my laziness the board is basically done. 

and thanks for the all the advice everyone, appreciate it


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Well it was either that or the Nitro Team Art attack and I'm not positive which one I want to get, but I was leaning towards the Nitro just cause I've ridden one before.


----------

